# IBS Virtual Lectures



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Presented by HEALTH-E through an unrestricted educational grant from Glaxo Wellcome, the following site lists 15 health professional lectures about IBS. Each are about 50 minutes in length. Note they are geared toward health professionals and may be to technical for some.http://www.conference-cast.com/ibs/Lecture...dRegLecture.cfm The lectures are presented by the ultimate "Who's Who" of the American IBS research world.Dr. Douglas Drossman - leading investigator of functional gastrointestinal disordersDr. William Whitehead - co-chairs with Dr. DrossmanDr. Howard Mertz - largest study on C. patientsDr. Michael Gershon - discovered serotonin outside the brainI believe these health professional lectures contain the most up to date information about IBS for health professionals.Jeff[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 07-22-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Jeff!







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

These lectures are going to keep me busy for the next week.







Thanks again.JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Two down and 13 to go.







JeanG


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

That's an amazing link. My computer was talking to me! So much information. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

These are great and again I can say enough about listening to them. If you have any technical diffuculties just post here and let us know.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Four down, 11 to go! No, I didn't miscount. I mentioned #3 in another post.







Now if I only could remember all of this. These are wonderful lectures.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

You too, Marilyn? LOL. I have to keep bumping it up too to remind my self of where it is. I could bookmark it, but my bookmarks are such a mess I'd never find it.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

These are really excellent! I should have my DSL back by Friday, and my streaming video working faster, and then I'm going to listen to more.Even though some of the lectures are more technical than others, they're well worth listening to. My feeling is, even if I don't understand everything, I do learn something new each time I listen. I'm gaining more understanding of what IBS is, how complicated it is, and all the research that is going into it right now. It's very encouraging to know that the medical community isn't ignoring us, that they are laboring away at finding causes/cures.







JeanG


----------

